# Highest rated Wooster brushes? Ones to avoid? (Another brush thread LOL sry)



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

I have yet to try many of the Wooster brush line. Coronas are harder to come by and double the price for me so I want to try out the Woosters. I don't have a big budget or I would just buy them all.

I have only used an alpha and a normal short cut before. I really like the alpha but there isn't much tip to it so I'm looking else where for better corners and similar less dipping as the alpha. 

Recommendations on where to start? Answers based on interior painting walls and trim etc. 

2 1/2 or 3inch?

My thoughts from reading previous threads:

Ftp chinex
Ultra pro extra firm
Silver tip

Other options for me to get that I haven't used are Picasso pro forms and I've heard the BM brushes are Woosters too.

Thanks in advanced


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ultra pro extra firm or the FTP chinex. The silver tip is a floppy diy brush that doesn't work well with the higher solids paints sold now. It's great with water based clears though.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

PACman said:


> Ultra pro extra firm or the FTP chinex. The silver tip is a floppy diy brush that doesn't work well with the higher solids paints sold now. It's great with water based clears though.


 thanks, that is the simple input I need as pricing and some reviews online can be tempting to go cheaper.


----------



## robertdaley848 (Dec 31, 2018)

PACman said:


> Ultra pro extra firm or the FTP chinex. The silver tip is a floppy diy brush that doesn't work well with the higher solids paints sold now. It's great with water based clears though.


Thanks for your information!


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

I used to be an exclusive Wooster guy and i tried the silver tip when they came out. Ended up using that brush to put on Ferris Sulfate. Worked ok for posts and beams on an exterior project . Then i pitched it !! Never to buy again. Seems everyone has a brush company they like for some reason...it cleans up fast....looks Purdy etc. I have been using pro form(2 and 2.5inch ..not the Picasso line) on all of my interior latex cut in projects. They are 1/2 the price and don't last as long but the performance while using is unmatched. Has anyone out there tried these?


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Just ordered a 3 inch on Amazon if those pro forms


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I searched for 20 years for a brush that worked for me. I tried Purdy's and liked them, but most versions were just too "floppy" for my painting style. SW used to carry versions of Wooster that were decent enough. Then, by happenstance, I tried the Wooster Pro from Home Depot. The pricing reflects a DIY type paint brush. They also carry the better PRO version of them now as well. It holds a lot of paint and gives you that long, straight cut line we all crave as painters. At $12 a pop, it's ideal for me. Not saying it's ideal for all as we each have our own style of brushing........but, give one a try.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> I searched for 20 years for a brush that worked for me. I tried Purdy's and liked them, but most versions were just too "floppy" for my painting style. SW used to carry versions of Wooster that were decent enough. Then, by happenstance, I tried the Wooster Pro from Home Depot. The pricing reflects a DIY type paint brush. They also carry the better PRO version of them now as well. It holds a lot of paint and gives you that long, straight cut line we all crave as painters. At $12 a pop, it's ideal for me. Not saying it's ideal for all as we each have our own style of brushing........but, give one a try.


I hear those are great for the behr i300 paint.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I see Wooster has a semi-oval angle sash in some of their lineup. Anyone tried those?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I see Wooster has a semi-oval angle sash in some of their lineup. Anyone tried those?


they've had semi ovals for a while now. At least since i opened 5 years ago. I guess the fact that no one knows anything about them kinda tells you all you need to know. Of course i am only 45 minutes from the factory so maybe they are taking a while to reach other parts of the country?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

PACman said:


> I hear those are great for the behr i300 paint.


They really work great with ProMar 700, ProMar 400 & 200 as well as SuperPaint. In fact, using those Wooster brushes with any SW paint, makes the paint perform 200% better. I've never experienced anything like it!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> They really work great with ProMar 700, ProMar 400 & 200 as well as SuperPaint. In fact, using those Wooster brushes with any SW paint, makes the paint perform 200% better. I've never experienced anything like it!


Guess that explains why SW doesn't carry them.


----------



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

PACman said:


> Gymschu said:
> 
> 
> > They really work great with ProMar 700, ProMar 400 & 200 as well as SuperPaint. In fact, using those Wooster brushes with any SW paint, makes the paint perform 200% better. I've never experienced anything like it!
> ...


 that explains SW business model he he. I'll have to try those Wooster pro. The Wooster Alpha has that long smooth cut line but no tip for corners... Don't like that part


----------



## The Montana Painter (Dec 2, 2018)

To all those brush afisianidos I would like to add a few refinements to my previous post !! The pro form I am currently using is not the thinner pencil handle but the thicker handle which gives the best pickup(brush load) and release for a long smooth stroke and an excellent cut line. Most times I use the 2 1/2 inch angle sash. For windows sashes etc. I use the 2 inch. These brushes are about 1/2 the price of other big name brushes and don't last as long but superior in performance. I am always hopeful when I try a new brush. I want the brush performance of the pro form ,have it last and be made in the USA. Not asking much......just love the performance :smile:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

The Montana Painter said:


> To all those brush afisianidos I would like to add a few refinements to my previous post !! The pro form I am currently using is not the thinner pencil handle but the thicker handle which gives the best pickup(brush load) and release for a long smooth stroke and an excellent cut line. Most times I use the 2 1/2 inch angle sash. For windows sashes etc. I use the 2 inch. These brushes are about 1/2 the price of other big name brushes and don't last as long but superior in performance. I am always hopeful when I try a new brush. I want the brush performance of the pro form ,have it last and be made in the USA. Not asking much......just love the performance :smile:



Definitely not 1/2 the price, well maybe where you buy them from anyway. I have the woosters ultra firm about 10% less than the picasso. Extra firm about the same as picasso. Too many people complain about the picasso brush falling apart to me so i stopped carrying them. Also I try to only carry made in USA stuff when possible.


----------

